# Someone can use this



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I would buy it if its closer but offer them some where less than a grand

http://cgi.ebay.com/FORD-LGT-Mower-...ltDomain_0&hash=item3366d82f6c#ht_1228wt_1196


----------

